# Normalizing low volume tracks?



## Tweet (May 27, 2016)

I tend to buy high res music from various sites and am getting really aggravated at the differences in recording volumes. Am I right as to what I am saying? Songs or albums purchased and downloaded from different sites have huge differences in the volume output and bass too. Some music downloaded is severely lacking in bass as compared to music from a different site. Is there any way to fix this maybe running through audacity or am I just screwed with it like it is?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Tweet said:


> I tend to buy high res music from various sites and am getting really aggravated at the differences in recording volumes. Am I right as to what I am saying? Songs or albums purchased and downloaded from different sites have huge differences in the volume output and bass too. Some music downloaded is severely lacking in bass as compared to music from a different site. Is there any way to fix this maybe running through audacity or am I just screwed with it like it is?


I normalize my tracks with Audacity before commiting them to my usb stick, but some just have a lower average level (higher dynamic range) which can't be fixed without compression, I won't use compression.


----------

